# Briggs & Stratton 10D902-0142-B1 Lawnmover



## Wheatlands (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi new to this. Can anyone tell me if the above engine has a throttle?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Wheatlands said:


> Hi new to this. Can anyone tell me if the above engine has a throttle?


They can have but most don't, anything to lower the cost. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Wheatlands said:


> Hi new to this. Can anyone tell me if the above engine has a throttle?


Sorry, didn't didn't notice it was your first post, welcome to the forum, my response could have been more detailed, the throttle assembly, as it sets on the carb has a tab near the front that normally stays flat if the engine is intended to use a throttle cable, when a throttle cable is not to be used the tab is bent down so the assembly will work as a fixed throttle, the springs have the same fuction whether the throttle cable is in use or not. Have a good one. Geo


----------

